# Beretta PX4 Grips



## Johnny (Oct 12, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get new grips?
I cant find any on the beretta website, gunbroker or any other sites other than ebay that id rather not go through. Thanks


----------



## jfowl31 (May 3, 2006)

i know this is an old topic but i jsut dug through my stuff and found some small px4 grips and large also. i have no clue what they are worth so make me an offer and we'll go from there

if you have already gotten these please disregard.

thanks 
Jordan


----------

